# Titan Ultra Turf Type Tall Fescue- Seeding bare patches



## Turf Jitsu (May 2, 2018)

New to the forum. I am patching some bare areas in my yard with the above mentioned Tall Fescue. I have not maintained my lawn in a few years and am back on track to make it look somewhat decent. I am in a transition zone-Charlotte, NC. My surrounding neighbors do not do any type of lawn maintenance and it shows how their yards look. My goal is to have a thick turf by next year. At this point, I am just maintaining what I have by doing regular feedings and doing weed control till Fall.

By end of August, I will detach, aerate, and reseed. Attach are some pics of what I am working with.


----------



## kevreh (Apr 3, 2018)

I would hit it with some synthetic N and plenty of Milo and an app of Ringer Lawn restore, spread out of course. So maybe 1/2lb synthetic N now, and some Ringer or Milo. Then Ringer or Milo again in later May.

Doesn't look too bad, with some agressive growth a lot of that will fill in. I know too much N in the spring isn't good, but my primary concern would be to thicken it and get it longer (mow it at 4") to prep it for late June through August.

Also kill those weeds so the grass has a chance to fill in those areas. Spring is the time to do that.


----------



## Turf Jitsu (May 2, 2018)

kevreh said:


> I would hit it with some synthetic N and plenty of Milo and an app of Ringer Lawn restore, spread out of course. So maybe 1/2lb synthetic N now, and some Ringer or Milo. Then Ringer or Milo again in later May.
> 
> Doesn't look too bad, with some agressive growth a lot of that will fill in. I know too much N in the spring isn't good, but my primary concern would be to thicken it and get it longer (mow it at 4") to prep it for late June through August.
> 
> Also kill those weeds so the grass has a chance to fill in those areas. Spring is the time to do that.


Thanks for the feedback. I will do that and post updates for those interested on my progress.


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

@Turf Jitsu

I have many thoughts, how lawn crazy are you? In other words, are you set on "working with what you have" or would you consider a full reno? What's your square footage and how much shade/sun? Are you set on cool season turf?

Im in NC and where you are now, looks a lot like where I was 5 years ago. I've learned a ton and wasted a lot of money with my errors...


----------



## Turf Jitsu (May 2, 2018)

probasestealer said:


> @Turf Jitsu
> 
> I have many thoughts, how lawn crazy are you? In other words, are you set on "working with what you have" or would you consider a full reno? What's your square footage and how much shade/sun? Are you set on cool season turf?
> 
> Im in NC and where you are now, looks a lot like where I was 5 years ago. I've learned a ton and wasted a lot of money with my errors...


I'm getting pretty obsessed with making my lawn look good from watching youtube; however, at the same time I need to be realistic. I'm not looking to do a full lawn reno....I'm going to work with what I have and reseed bare patches with TTTF.

I'm thinking of throwing down some synthetic N (starter fert) on Monday, then by end of May throw down some Milo as kevreh suggested. What do you guys think?

Also, here is an updated pic of my front yard.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Turf Jitsu said:


> *I'm getting pretty obsessed with making my lawn look good* from watching youtube; however, at the same time I need to be realistic. I'm not looking to do a full lawn reno....I'm going to work with what I have and reseed bare patches with TTTF.
> 
> I'm thinking of throwing down some synthetic N (starter fert) on Monday, then by end of May throw down some Milo as kevreh suggested. What do you guys think?


You are in the right place then. :thumbup:

Why not do Milo every 2 weeks. That should get it going. :bandit:

What is your height of cut currently?


----------



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

Given your location, I personally would not be applying nitrogen by the end of May. I'd quickly hit it with a fast release synthetic and wait for Fall. Encouraging top growth anywhere near June-Aug in our neck of the woods will mean more trouble than its worth without significant fungicide and PGR treatments. Heck, I've even been trying to avoid nitrogen in the Spring.


----------



## Turf Jitsu (May 2, 2018)

The most recent pic of a section of my back yard that I nuked about 2 weeks ago and reseeded with Titan Ultra and Scott's Southern Gold mix almost a week ago. Starting to see some baby grass! Should I apply some Tenacity or wait till the seedlings mature a bit more.


----------

